

 AT&T Introduces Sponsored Data for Mobile Data Subscribers and Businesses  - ethanhunt_
http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=25183&cdvn=news&newsarticleid=37366

======
andreyf
Pity this didn't get more votes. Seems like a big deal.

